
FAQ Sheet on Feature Interaction (2004) - Jtsummers
http://www.pamelazave.com/faq.html
======
Jtsummers
I've posted this because it came to mind with the announcement over the
weekend that Boeing didn't understand how their own system worked.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835608)

